# Where does this wire go



## RHarmel (Oct 1, 2017)

Received an older ariens 32 inch with an hm100 on it. The motor isn't getting any spark so I decided to take it apart. I found a wire that wasn't hooked to anything and can't find any info on it. Seems to be a ground.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The loop sticking out of the end looks like something that would connect to a throttle lever. Normally when you turn the throttle all the way down the lever touches that and grounds things out. If that was loose and touching the metal it was probably grounding out your spark.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Agree with Shryp -- I've not seen that type of wire in the points set, yet with that loop, it does look like a grounding piece for a throttle. If it was touching anything metal, then it was likely grounding out the spark.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

I agree with the guys, in fact I believe that those two wires are both ends of the same wire. Re-route the clip end back to the throttle linkage area. If you can't figure its location we can post up a pixx of what & where it goes. 
Lots of times old condensers are bad and cause no spark conditions.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I agree it looks like a kill terminal for a throttle.
Look at these images I grabbed from a google search.
The one with the blue arrow shows where those terminals usually sit at the bottom of the throttle lever.
The other is just a close up of those terminals.
Ignore the red circle.... that is just showing spade connectors typically used to hook up another kill switch like a removable plastic carburetor-box key.


----------

